

VK open sources PHP to C++ translator - danabramov
https://github.com/vk-com/kphp-kdb

======
danabramov
Release notes & benchmarks:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fcompany%2Fvkontakte%2Fblog%2F214877%2F)

------
potomushto
No tests. No documentations (even in Russian it's not enough). It is not only
KPHP but also some their engines written in C. Like Search, Queue, Storage,
Text and so on. All of it in just one repo.

It is a great example when sports programming works (VK.com #26 Alexa Rating).

------
tybulewicz
Russian-language documentation is available at [[docs/ru/]]. English
documentation not available yet, sorry.

